# Designing tips for the perfect home interior design



## jasonberry (Nov 7, 2019)

If you are planning to renovate your home after the years of use or you, have just built a new house. You must have to consider the eye-catching home interior design in order to make your home design prominent among the others. Like other home constructions and projects, the home design projects is also quite vast and is must have to be in process cautiously. The interior design of your home isn’t something that can only be managed by you. Many things cannot be handled by you, and this is the reason you must have to quite cautious in determining which direction to go for your home interior design. 
The home interior design comes with a lot of demands and complexities. This is the reason you must have to be very keen in choosing every bit of your home design. For example, you may have to work on the layout and designing of your home. In this way, you can have the knowledge about what's going with your home, especially if you hire the expert designer.
In this post, we have compiled the tips of home interior design with the help of designers. So, you will have an idea of how you can design your home in the best yet effective way.
*Consider your home a black state *
The first step is to consider your home a blank slate. Evaluate this black state in its location so that you can evaluate what has to be part of the space. You can write down the various things altogether by looking at the blank state. The one thing you can consider is to look for the equipment and the deigning. In this way, you will be able to evaluate what home interior design and layouts will be appropriate for your home. Consider whether you want to go fitted with a room, or you will have the free stand equipment. There are dozes on things you will have to consider for the blank state of your home.
*Prefer quality over quantity *
When choosing the number of things you want to add in your home, do consider quality on the top of your mind. You can choose a lot of decoration but it will not only add up in cost but in the home as well. The home full of the equipment doesn’t look good but look inappropriate. It’s better to go for quality than to count on the quantity. The quantity doesn't matter when you are just trying to fill up your home with the decor prices. Therefore, always consider the quality in every aspect of the home design. Ensure that you are designing your home in the most appropriate way. The home design with quality material will long last and will give your home a better look. 
Thus, focus on the quality than to get scammed by following the "quantitative approach."
*Enhance the look of a home by the light bulbs *
The light bulb plays an important role in the overall look of your home. Therefore, you should add the light bulbs in the most appropriate way that can add up in the overall decor of your home. The best way is to initially evaluate the space where you can add the light bulbs. The light bulbs you use must be in very good condition and style. You can find the number of designs, material, and style of the light bulbs in the market. Therefore, you must have to consider the addition of light bulbs in your home for the perfect finishing.
These were the basics of home designing. Depending on your needs for designing, you can surf for more conducting research.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

jasonberry said:


> The light bulb plays an important role in the overall look of your home. The light bulbs you use must be in very good condition and style.


Yes, they keep me from stubbing my toe when its dark! 
And I prefer the condition to be new!!

Thanks for the good laugh. I just don't understand what the end game is with spammers.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

These are coded messages by foreign operatives.


----------



## jasonberry (Nov 7, 2019)

3onthetree said:


> Yes, they keep me from stubbing my toe when its dark!
> And I prefer the condition to be new!!
> 
> Thanks for the good laugh. I just don't understand what the end game is with spammers.


Hi *3onthetree*, Sorry for this quote if you mind it. Actually I was trying to put focus on the style of home interior and obviously bulbs plays an important role as they keep the room shades all times.Bulbs are of hundred types and I did not mention a single category of bulb so it is considered as a spam.By the way personally I hate *spam* just like you :smile:


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

And your question is?


----------



## jasonberry (Nov 7, 2019)

stick\shift said:


> And your question is?


The basic questions are:
Is there any reason behind to hire a *professional* home interior designer instead of this, we can manage all the decor(home interior) by our-self?And what is the major difference between the thinking level of professional home interior designer and ordinary person?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Why are you on a DIY site?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

jasonberry said:


> *Consider your home a black state *





LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> These are coded messages by foreign operatives.


maybe


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

stick\shift said:


> Why are you on a DIY site?


Reads like a high school English class writing assignment.

:biggrin2: :devil3:
.
.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

He could consult with SeniorSitizen but he is awful expensive. These on the top are the culls my son left for my basement Boar's Den decor because his wife said NO, we don't have room for any more.

If you want larger that'll cost considerably more than the base consulting fee.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The "perfect house" is determined largely by how much creatively you have and how much you care. The missus usually makes a lot of the decisions here and, although I reserve veto rights, she's usually spot on. A friend has hired an interior designer, apparently they have no innate talent.
Best as I can test, light bulbs are mostly kinda bulb-like; big and round at one end and smaller and kinda pointy at the other.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

ZZZZZ said:


> Reads like a high school English class writing assignment.


You may be on to something, since many threads in the interiors forum are posted by new members where comments make no sense (looking past even at the grasp of English). Many do not have a spam link or reference to a product so if they are to do spam, they must be playing a really long game.

Maybe there is a middle-school English class in SouthEast Asia where their assignment is to do a write up and see if it seemlessly fits in with some Yanks and Canucks :confused1:


----------



## Sam Wilson (Nov 20, 2019)

I like the idea of using light bulbs too because they bring the feeling of warmings. 

I have also done a project on home improvement, and want o share with you: https://virtualstagingphotos.com/essential-home-staging-related-tips/


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Interesting thread. Spammers replying to spammers replying to an OP spammer post! LOL! :vs_laugh::vs_smirk:


----------



## JohnJurk (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks for sharing these perfect designing tips for home interior design.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

And yet another one from John Jerk! :vs_OMG:


----------



## lmsdesign (Feb 13, 2020)

Some modern interior design tips:
-ADD SOME MODERN EYE-CATCHING SHINE
-INSTALL SOME MODERN ARTS
-BETTER COLOR COMBINATION
-QUALITY MATERIAL WITH BETTER FINISHED
- USE HARDWOOD FLOORING


----------



## Tru Jack (Jan 20, 2020)

Wow, there's a lot going on with this thread so let me add my two cents. Whether it's helpful or not, you can decide.

As a designer myself, there are a lot of things that we can offer assist in regards to the interior of your home. You will find that all designers are human too and they all have an opinion on what looks best, works best, is the current trend, etc. Unlike myself, some designers are very opinionated and it is either their way or the wrong way. If you like to be told what to do, then this might just be a perfect fit. Most of the time, my clients want to talk and be listened to and that information translated into a design that is right for them and their family. A good designer will ask a ton of questions that make you think about your space. Like how will you use the space on a daily basis, how do you want the room to feel in regards to color. Questions about your family and family friends, pets, holiday gatherings, activities in your home throughout the year, etc. 

A designer will measure your space and lay it out in a design plan that is easy to see and understand. This will include all aspects of the room and is very important to insure that the space is user friendly and that things will fit properly. There is nothing worse than ordering a sectional only to find out when it is delivered that it doesn't fit, or the configuration is backwards, or the color isn't exactly what you wanted. With most retailers, those are mistakes that you might have to live with, literally.

The bottom line is that unless you are going to be on the home tour, showcased in your local paper, or keeping up with the Jones', the design of your space should be something comfortable that works for you and your family. If a designer cannot achieve that for you then you have the wrong designer and I hope you didn't overpay for that service.

I won't give a shameless plug for the retailer that I work for but there are retailers that offer the service complimentary with the expectation that you will purchase from them. Just like there are all different quality levels in furniture construction, there are all different levels of designers and you have to determine what is best for you. I hope this helps.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Roxygal said:


> Interesting thread. Spammers replying to spammers replying to an OP spammer post! LOL! :vs_laugh::vs_smirk:


That’s funny! :vs_laugh:


----------



## harrybrooks (Apr 27, 2020)

Set a Color Scheme For Your Home Interior Design and Contrast Textures for the Perfect Home Interior Design.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

This thread should be closed. It's a joke!


----------



## Razan (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Dorant (5 mo ago)

Use or rework what you have. And only buy what you absolutely love, a little bit at a time.


----------



## livingwithwhite (3 mo ago)

When it comes to designing your home interior, you want to create a design that reflects your lifestyle and personal tastes. You can find great interior design tips for your home online.


----------

